# highspeed-Bandset-Chrony-Test-Video



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

we made some testings last weekend from bandsets that I use for several month for long range shooting.
They are very easy to draw and cause very high speeds.

Here is the shooting video:






The bands last between 100 - 300 shots. Depends on the Quality of the latex, the used ammo-size, sharpness of the rollcutter - blade, pouch attachement and - no joke!! - temperature during shooting.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Very interesting. I saw the video of you and your friends shooting. Are the high speeds partly from using the butterfly or just the size and type of band?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

You are completely right, Rayshot!

All your 3 points together are causing the speeds!

- Butterfly for the high drawlength
- 30 cm bandlength (minus attachement)
- black thera

Regards


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I have forgotten one important fact: tapering ratio of the bands was 2:1.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice video and the extreme butterfly style looks so effortless when you guys use it. I have tried to shoot with that style myself but even with very low draw weight I can't do it (I cannot get the rubber that far behind my head) Need to practice!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your vids Torstern and gekoR!

This evening, i made a new band set to give butterfly style another try.

And with your video, plus the comment of melchior in another post, i get the point: i have to touch my cheek with the bands to have a constant reference and guess what, accuracy was there
















The first few shots, i was a little to the left, but my brain compensate easily ( i am an instinctive shooter)

My set up is 30cm length, 4cm to the fork and 2cm at the pouch with gold theraband. I was shooting 5/8 marbles and 7mm steel shots, and really, the speed was amazing









It is a real revolution for me!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can I ask what is the draw lenght for that 30 cm band? I wanna make one for myself to try it.
Thanks


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

My draw length is about 140cm with that band set, but i am maybe a little shy for the moment with that style.
Drawing behind the ear is not natural for me








Torsten is about 160cm draw length i think


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Exact!
My draw length is 160 cm.

But one important thing: 
The release of the pouch is behind your head.
Once it happend to me that a 17 mm steelball slipped out of the pouch and went strongly left from the normal flight path. I hold the sling with my right hand and the pouch with the left. What would happened, if the ball went to the right side? Maybe hit my head!

This style has it`s disadvantages and i would not recommend anyone to shoot butterfly!
Take care of your health!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Torsten,
I've said this before,you are an awesome distance shooter Bud! You Geko and Hippel have done a real good job with that Butterfly. You all shoot very smoothly too. Shooting well at distance means you have a very sound release. Torsten,you acually impressed me so much that i now moved my target back to around 40-50 feet-and made the bull smaller too. I figured it would help me when I moved up to standard 10 meter distance-it did. Flatband


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have made a bandset for butterfly style shooting today. It is fun to shoot it I shot about 15 shots and hit the can 3 times and almost sliced it completly throught with only 3 shots so the power is defeniatelly there. I used a rubber half the tickness of thera gold 30cm long 4cm-2.5 cm. Then that was about it as my wrist hurts (from an old accident). 
140 cm is my full draw but it was still hard to draw it anyway. I could not draw thera gold 4-2cm like that for sure..


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey brooklyn, there's not much need for overly heavy bands with the butterfly style. Start with a pull weight of 4-8 pound, you'll be amazed how much velocity you'll get.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

i now moved my target back to around 40-50 feet-and made the bull smaller too. I figured it would help me when I moved up to standard 10 meter distance-it did. Flatband








[/quote]

I, started shooting over 10, after a while I moved it further, performed miserably, moved it back to 10, got a lot more practice in, moved it further, I was much better ... almost the opposite, funny that isn't it?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

have made many experiments with butterfly style. my drawlenght is 160 cm i´ve made the bands 34cm long for training. thera band gold is 1cm tapert to 0,5cm. it shoot 8 to 12mm steelballs good enough 4 target shooting. the natural with the back thera band is 4cm tapert to 2 cm 30 cm long, this is a killer band! it dealt with .45 lead as if it is nothing! i´ve changed complete my shooting style, i hold the fork sideways and suport the small prongs with my fingers. since i do this i´ve no more fork hits! i cant understand that.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Could you explain a bit about how to learn to shoot this way without hitting the back of my head ? From what I have seen and read this is very much worthy of exploration. I have tried on my own but I always end up with scratches on my cheek from the pouch or something.
Hey Baumstamm, how about some pictures of your latest slingshots or even a video of them and how you shoot ?


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> Could you explain a bit about how to learn to shoot this way...
> From what I have seen and read this is very much worthy of exploration.
> Hey Baumstamm, how about some pictures of your latest slingshots or even a video of them and how you shoot ?


yes please?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i´ve had a the hard way to learn it, but maybe i can give u a few tricks. first of all is use realy realy weak bands to learn it! if i write weak, i mean weak and make them long! weak means when used therra gold: 1cm tapert to 0,5cm! long means: u can stretch theraband abt 5,5 to 6 times use a ratio less then 5. use light amo: use 7 ore 8 mm steel to learn, it is important to loose the fear when the bullet flys with 1 ore 200 miles per houer 2 cm away from your head. when the pouche hit your cheek, and i hope u mean this one in your face, use a lighter pouche. the lightest lether u can get is best, u have no pull force. the most important point is training, the first 10000 shot are hard to hit the target, then u´ll get more and more comfortable with this style. i do more then 1000 shot per day and i´m not able to do it in a fluid motion like smitty said in one of his videos. but i can feel, if i´m doing it correckt my groops are tighter, but i´ve to much flyers. it is always a problem with my mind, if i think about technick, i fail! so controlling your mind is with this technik more important. to learn the correct technik it can be usefull to shoot without a target ore aime.
i´ve made a video, but i´m a long way from a fluid motion, but the way torsten shoot over the chrony is just perfect!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> i´ve had a the hard way to learn it, but maybe i can give u a few tricks. first of all is use realy realy weak bands to learn it! if i write weak, i mean weak and make them long! weak means when used therra gold: 1cm tapert to 0,5cm! long means: u can stretch theraband abt 5,5 to 6 times use a ratio less then 5. use light amo: use 7 ore 8 mm steel to learn, it is important to loose the fear when the bullet flys with 1 ore 200 miles per houer 2 cm away from your head. when the pouche hit your cheek, and i hope u mean this one in your face, use a lighter pouche. the lightest lether u can get is best, u have no pull force. the most important point is training, the first 10000 shot are hard to hit the target, then u´ll get more and more comfortable with this style. i do more then 1000 shot per day and i´m not able to do it in a fluid motion like smitty said in one of his videos. but i can feel, if i´m doing it correckt my groops are tighter, but i´ve to much flyers. it is always a problem with my mind, if i think about technick, i fail! so controlling your mind is with this technik more important. to learn the correct technik it can be usefull to shoot without a target ore aime.
> i´ve made a video, but i´m a long way from a fluid motion, but the way torsten shoot over the chrony is just perfect!


Some helpful starting points - Thank You. 
Searched for the video mentioned, can not find...could someone hook me up?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Torsten,
> I've said this before,you are an awesome distance shooter Bud! You Geko and Hippel have done a real good job with that Butterfly. You all shoot very smoothly too. Shooting well at distance means you have a very sound release. Torsten,you acually impressed me so much that i now moved my target back to around 40-50 feet-and made the bull smaller too. I figured it would help me when I moved up to standard 10 meter distance-it did. Flatband


Thanks a lot, Gary!!
Also for your comments on youtube!

Torsten


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Skit Slunga said:


> i´ve had a the hard way to learn it, but maybe i can give u a few tricks. first of all is use realy realy weak bands to learn it! if i write weak, i mean weak and make them long! weak means when used therra gold: 1cm tapert to 0,5cm! long means: u can stretch theraband abt 5,5 to 6 times use a ratio less then 5. use light amo: use 7 ore 8 mm steel to learn, it is important to loose the fear when the bullet flys with 1 ore 200 miles per houer 2 cm away from your head. when the pouche hit your cheek, and i hope u mean this one in your face, use a lighter pouche. the lightest lether u can get is best, u have no pull force. the most important point is training, the first 10000 shot are hard to hit the target, then u´ll get more and more comfortable with this style. i do more then 1000 shot per day and i´m not able to do it in a fluid motion like smitty said in one of his videos. but i can feel, if i´m doing it correckt my groops are tighter, but i´ve to much flyers. it is always a problem with my mind, if i think about technick, i fail! so controlling your mind is with this technik more important. to learn the correct technik it can be usefull to shoot without a target ore aime.
> i´ve made a video, but i´m a long way from a fluid motion, but the way torsten shoot over the chrony is just perfect!


Some helpful starting points - Thank You. 
Searched for the video mentioned, can not find...could someone hook me up?
[/quote]

I think, Baumstamm marked the most important points.

Another point is the way you hold the pouch. I know 3 butterfly-shooters. They all do it in a differant way!
Try different variants and see, which is comfortable for you. I think,there is no right or wrong!

In this video you can see different ways to shoot butterfly:






Especially at 2:10; 2:26; 3:40 and from 6:00 to ca. 9:00
Hope, it helps you!

Regards 
Torsten


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry, I fell stupid to say that, but it happen to me to shot butterfly style, also with strong bands, any tyme I feel targhet is far out my reach. I normaly shot istintive, without real aiming, but with eyes on the targhet trhoug the top of the fork, expecially when hunting . When I whant to shot real far I go butterfly: it means the pouch's hand slip down from the mouth corner to the upper shoulder, and go behind it. I think It may be called semy-butterfly because my drow grow only from my abitual 28,5 inches to an aboundant 52 inches. Anyway I feel that ear and head are safe


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

torsten said:


> i´ve had a the hard way to learn it, but maybe i can give u a few tricks. first of all is use realy realy weak bands to learn it! if i write weak, i mean weak and make them long!
> i´ve made a video, but i´m a long way from a fluid motion, but the way torsten shoot over the chrony is just perfect!


Some helpful starting points - Thank You. 
Searched for the video mentioned, can not find...could someone hook me up?
[/quote]

I think, Baumstamm marked the most important points.

Another point is the way you hold the pouch. I know 3 butterfly-shooters. They all do it in a differant way!
Try different variants and see, which is comfortable for you. I think,there is no right or wrong!

In this video you can see different ways to shoot butterfly:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=d9wE-KhL_3M

Especially at 2:10; 2:26; 3:40 and from 6:00 to ca. 9:00
Hope, it helps you!

Regards 
Torsten
[/quote]

One of my "go to" vids for this technique! I cut a single thera-gold band set 21mmx11mmx30.5cm and attached them to a claw fork and went at it this a.m. Cut a bit short for a full butterfly but worked well for a "half" draw. I'm no where near the skill level ...but the ball bearings were whizzing Waaaay out there and amazingly close to what I wanted to hit. I need to do some ultra light weight pouches up yet and narrower bands. Worth a 'long drawn out' trial period







No cranial appendages were damaged in any way during this test.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i like the idea of avariable drawlenght so u can do targetshooting and enjoy the long bandlive but also able to hit with full power with same bandset!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Phenomenal efficiency there! Which material do you find best for making your pouches, if possible could you give me an ebay link, please?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> Phenomenal efficiency there! Which material do you find best for making your pouches, if possible could you give me an ebay link, please?


Hi mate, have a look in sofa shops, ask them for old sample books, you should get a variation of leather you can play with till the cows come home.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Phenomenal efficiency there! Which material do you find best for making your pouches, if possible could you give me an ebay link, please?


Hi mate, have a look in sofa shops, ask them for old sample books, you should get a variation of leather you can play with till the cows come home.
[/quote]
Ingenious idea!







I like it!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ingenious idea!







I like it!








[/quote]

Thanks pal, I also reccommend looking in charity shops for leather jackets and wallets, the leather to price ratio is phenomenal and all it takes is to remove some stitching and you have squares of leather. Enjoy.


----------

